# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑ ΣΕ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΜΑΓΝΗΤΙΚΕΣ ΚΛΕΙΔΑΡΙΕΣ...

## stratos77

φιλοι μου καλησπερα.θα ηθελα αν μπορειτε να με βοηθησετε με ενα κυκλωμα που να μπορω χωρισ να βαλω συναγερμο στο αυτοκινητο να παρω εναν τηλεχειρισμο απο την smart kit  η καποιον αλλο και να ανοιγω η να κλεινω τις ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΜΑΓΝΗΤΙΚΕΣ ΚΛΕΙΔΑΡΙΕΣ που εχει και επισης αν γινεται να μου πειτε για ηλεκτρικα παραθυρα την καλυτερη συνδεσμολογια με δυο μπουτον!!θα ηθελα να ασχοληθω μονος και θελω την βοηθεια σας.ευχαριστω..

----------


## _ab

Κατ'αρχην εχει συναγερμο το αυτοκιμητο σου?????

----------


## gsmaster

> Κατ'αρχην εχει συναγερμο το αυτοκιμητο σου?????



λέει χωρίς συναγερμό.


Αν το αυτοκίνητο έχει ήδη κεντρικό κλείδωμα, τότε μπορείς να προσαμόσεις έναν τηλεχειρισμό.

Για ηλεκτρικά παράθυρα, είχα δει κάπου ένα κύκλωμα με ανίχνευση ρεύματος το οποίο σταματούσε αν έβρισκε εμπόδιο και ξαναάνοιγε λίγο. Επίσης αν κρατούσες το κουμπί πατημένο για 2'' κλείνει ή ανοίγει τελείως. Όλα αυτά με μικροελεκτή.

----------


## stratos77

εχει κεντρικο κλειδωμα και θα ηθελα ενα σχεδιο που μπορω να προσαρμοσω τον τηλ/μο ωστε να ανοιγουν η να κλεινουν χωρις να βαζω το κλειδι.ο τηλεχειρισμος λογικα θα πρεπει να εχει ρελε που σε αδρανια να ειναι κλειστο σωστα?θελω να πω οταν το αυτοκινητο ειναι κλειδωμενο και σβηστο δεν θα πρεπει να καταναλωνει ενεργεια το ιδιο το ρελε παρα μονο το κυκλωμα του τηλ/μου!!εαν φυσικα το αυτοκινητο ειναι αναμενο δεν μας ενδιαφερει η καταναλωση του ρελε!!

----------


## gsmaster

Σε ενδιαφέρει η κατανάλωση του ρελέ, γιατί αν αφήσεις το αυτοκίνητο ξεκλείδωτο, με σβηστή την μηχανή, θα σου φάει την μπαταρία. Πάντως ρώτα σε μαγαζιά με αξεσουάρ αυτοκινήτων ή σε αυτούς που βάζουν συναγερμούς, έχω την εντύπωση ότι υπάρχει κιτ για την δουλειά που θές.

----------


## ice25

όντως υπάρχουν έτοιμα τηλεχειριζόμενα συστήματα για τις κλειδαριές.αυτό είναι το εύκολο.το δύσκολο είναι να βρεις σε πια καλώδια είναι οι εντολές των κλειδωμάτων ώστε να το προσαρμόσεις.Σε κάθε αμάξι είναι διαφορετικά,άλλα λειτουργούν με θετικές εντολές άλλα με αρνητικές,άλλα είναι με ένα καλώδιο άλλα είναι με περισσότερα
πχ σε κάποια αμάξια αν "γειώσεις" ένα καλώδιο κλειδώνει,αν παρεμβαλεις μεταξύ αυτού και της "γειώσεις" μια αντίσταση ξεκλειδώνει.σε άλλα αν δώσεις σε κάποιο καλώδιο (-)κλειδώνει και αν δώσεις(-) σε άλλο καλώδιο ξεκλειδώνει πχ golf 4 μέσα στην πόρτα είναι τα κλειδώματα!!στο Peugeot 206 είναι σε 2 καλώδια στην φύσα που πάει στον controller(ασφαλειοθηκη κάτω από το τιμόνι) αν σε αυτά τα καλώδια δώσεις (+) στο ένα (-) στο άλλο κλειδώνει αν τα αντιστρεψεις ξεκλειδώνει.και πάει λέγοντας...
ανάλογα με το αμάξι.και χρειαζετε εμπειρία για να τα βρεις,και αν δεν ξέρεις μπορεί να γίνει ζημιά,έχουμε ακούσει μέχρι και για αερόσακους που ανοίξανε,καμένους εγκέφαλους.οπότε πριν καταπιαστείτε σκευτητε το.και αν το επιχειρήσετε με πολυμετρο και ειδικά prob και όχι με απλά δοκιμαστικά

----------


## Radiometer

Υπάρχουν έτοιμα συστήματα Τηλεχειρισμός Κεντρικού Κλειδώματος 
κατι σαν και αυτο





> και χρειαζετε εμπειρία για να τα βρεις,και αν δεν ξέρεις μπορεί να γίνει ζημιά,έχουμε ακούσει μέχρι και για αερόσακους που ανοίξανε,καμένους εγκέφαλους.οπότε πριν καταπιαστείτε σκευτητε το.και αν το επιχειρήσετε με πολυμετρο και ειδικά prob και όχι με απλά δοκιμαστικά



όσο για αυτό έχω και εγώ ακούσει περιστατικά, θέλει προσοχη

----------


## akisbach

φίλε Στράτο,αυτή την κατασκευη θελω και γω να την κανω εδω και πολύ καιρό.Για το συγκεκριμένο σκοπό βρήκα το κιτ της βελλεμαν Κ6707(δέκτης) και Κ6706(πομπός).Το θέμα ειναι όπως προείπαν και άλλοι η συνδεσμολογία.Στο δικό μας ,ενα vectra του 91 έχω παρατηρήσει οτι εχει κατι μπουτονακια στο μεσα μερος της πόρτας του οδηγού τα οποία πιέζονται καθώς γυρίζει το κλειδί.Ποιο ειναι όμως το σωστό δεν ξέρω ακόμα, καθώς έχει και σύστημα να κλείνουν τα παραθυρα με παρατεταμενο γυρισμα του κλειδιού.Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως ενα κύκλωμα που να καταναλώνει ρευμα σε κατασταση ηρεμίας θα ήταν καταστροφικό.Αυτό θελει λίγο ψάξιμο.

Τώρα για κύκλωμα ηλεκρικών παραθύρων δεν γνωρίζω.Νομίζω όμως οτι το μηχανικό μερος θα ήταν πιο δυσκολο απο οτι το ηλεκτρονικό.
Αυτά από μένα.Κάθε σχολιο-παρατήρηση καλοδεχούμενη.
Φιλικά Ακης

----------


## PCMan

Στράτο τι αμάξι έχεις?

----------


## dal_kos

Παιδια ωραια ολα οσα λετε αλλα σας διαφευγει μου φαινεται το πιο βασικο... Η ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ!!!
Αν φτιαξει ενα απλο κυκλωμα τηλεχειρισμου, οποιοσδηποτε με παρομοιο πομπο θα μπορει να ξεκλειδωσει το αυτοκινητο του και να μπει σαν κυριος.
Ας μη ξεχναμε πως τα αυτοκινητα που εχουν απο το εργοστασιο συστημα τηλεχειρισμου κλειδαριων, χρησιμοποιουν ειδικο αλγοριθμο παραγωγης ημιτυχαιων αριθμων προσβασης που ειναι ιδιος στο αυτοκινητο και στο τηλεκοντρολ και πρεπει να ταιριαζουν μεταξυ τους οι δυο κωδικοι ωστε να ξεκλειδωσει η κλειδαρια.Επισης αυτοι οι κωδικοι αλλαζουν μετα απο καθε επιτυχη επικοινωνια. Το οποιο σημαινει πως η θα πεσει σε "πολυ βαθια νερα"[μικροελεγκτης με συστημα παραγωγης αριθμων και ελεγχο επιτυχους ή οχι επικοινωνιας] ή θα πρεπει να στραφει σε καποια ετοιμη λυση.[αν και δεν γνωριζω αν η λυση που αναφερθηκε παραπανω χρησιμοποιει ελεγχο προσβασης αλλα το ελπιζω]
Φιλικα παντα,
Κωστας

----------


## ice25

ο τηλεχειρισμός που αναφέρει ο radiometer έχει κυλιόμενο κωδικό.οπότε υπάρχει ασφάλεια τώρα για κατασκευές και έτσι μαλών δεν θα είναι ασφαλές!παιδιά πάρτε και βάλτε έστω ένα συναγερμό της πλακάς(αρκεί να απενεργοποιήσετε ρανταρακια και κραδασμικα για να μην χτυπάει οπότε θέλει)και θα έχετε και τηλεχειριζόμενες κλειδαριές(κοιταξτε να εχει κυλιομεμο κωδικο).και προσοχή στη εγκατάσταση.καλώδια κολιμενα με κολιτηρι  και οχι στριμμένα.και καλό είναι να μπαίνουν και διοδακια για τυχών ανάστροφα ρεύματα

επισεις για  τα κλειδώματα χρησιμοποιούμε παλμούς σαν εντολές οπότε για καμία κατασκευή δεν χρειάζεστε ρελε μόνιμος οπλισμένα!ελυσα και το προβλημα τις καταναλωσεις!

Τα έτοιμα συστήματα έχουν ενα ρεύμα ηρεμίας (τροφοδοσία 25-35mA)αμελητέα νομίζω σε αμάξι. ο συναγερμός μου έχει ρεύμα ηρεμίας 45mA χωρίς ποτέ να αντιμετωπίσω πρόβλημα με την μπαταρία

----------


## ok1gr

παιδιά το θέμα είναι λίγο παλιό (2 χρονια)

πάντος πρόσφατα είχα και εχώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα με BMW 318 E30 1985 με κεντρικό κλείδωμα από άλλο αυτοκίνητο, από κάποιο ιταλικό μάλλον...
προτείνω τηλεχειρισμό με 2 κλειδιά από το www.emarket.gr από κάποιον που ονομάζεται savel-trade είναι ίδιος με VW-SCODA
αρκετά καλό αν και με παίδευσε λίγο στο βάλσιμο και κάνεο 50Ε. Έχει και άλλους με 30...
άσε που έκαιγε τις ασφάλειες και αναγκάστικά να βάλω μεγαλύτερες... προφανός οι 20ετίας κλειδαριές τραβάνε παραπάνω ρεύμα...

----------


## ice25

παιδιά αν είναι για τηλεχειρισμό βάλτε συναγερμό με κυλιόμενο κωδικό.να μην μπορεί ο κάθε άσχετος να σου ανοίγει το αμάξι!

το να βάλεις ηλεκτρικές κλειδαριές σε κάποιο αμάξι είναι σχετικά εύκολο...,μπαίνουν κάποια μοτερακια τα οποία ουσιαστικά σου ανεβοκατεβάζουν την ασφάλεια τις πόρτας,

για την BMW που λες ότι είχες πρόβλημα..μαλών τέτοια μηχανάκια της βάλανε στις κλειδαριές.αν ταίριαζε κάποιο σύστημα από ιταλικό αμάξι θα μπορούσε να είναι το fiat 131(mirafiori) το οποίο είχε από το εργοστάσιο τέτοια μοτέρ στις κλειδαριές.

αν άρχισε να σου καίει τώρα τις ασφάλειες μπορείς να κοιτάξεις μήπως κάποιο μοτέρ ζορίζετε..!

εγώ πέρασα τέτοιες κλειδαριές στο golf 3 που έχω και τις χειρίζομαι από το συναγερμό που έβαλα

----------


## akisbach

τι εννοούμε με τον όρο 'κυλιόμενο κωδικό'??

----------


## tasosmos

Οτι δεν ειναι σταθερος, καθε φορα που δουλευει το συστημα αλλαζει μεσω μιας γεννητριας τυχαιων αριθμων. 
Αν ειναι σταθερος ειναι σχετικα ευκολο να τον αντιγραψει καποιος ενω αν μεταβαλλεται χρειαζεται και την συναρτηση που δινει τον επομενο για να το χρησιμοποιησει.

----------


## ok1gr

μετά την αλλαγήσε ποιό μεγάλες είμαι οκ...

----------


## akisbach

ααα μαλιστα!
ευχαριστω ρε τασοσμος!!

----------

